# Synthetic stones



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a 105 litre fish-only aquarium.Presently I have removed all the fishes to re-design it.I like Live Rocks to observe but do not want to keep them as my temp parameteres is always around 33-36 C.I was thinking if instead of live rocks,may I use synthetic stones(diameter around 4-6" each).They will not be totally like live rocks but close to it.

Can I stock with them.........

Thanks for the replies.......


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

are they the rocks that are supposed to look just like live rock with the pinks, purples and greens in it? if so, i have seen them in a lfs around here. they looked neat at first. but then the next time i went there they were covered in algea. i have no experience with them to tell you in they are going to algea on them or not. they might, just like synthetic corals do. but if you do use them just be aware that there is a possibility that algea can grow on them.


----------

